# critique my heinz 57



## alexischristina (Jun 30, 2009)

She looks... young and awkward to me, certainly doesn't look five. Are you sure of her age? 

Her legs are very straight, pasterns very upright, almost looks... club footed? Something about her front legs seems odd to me, but I'll leave that up to somebody else to judge as I'm not a confo expert.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

She is a very slight boned gal in the legs & quite upright in front. I would be careful about hard stopping her too often, you will risk stressing out her hocks which don't have much of an angle. She does look soft & unconditioned but you change that with proper, regular riding. She does look younger than 5 to me as well, her overall appearance is that of horse not fully matured.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## krisfulc (Jan 10, 2012)

I agree with them. I think part of what is making her look clubfooty is her hooves look long and really upright. Does she have shoes on?


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

I agree, she looks young, very young. I've seen many yearlings built similarly. Her color is nice and she has a nice short back. I would take some more pictures with out a fly mask and double check her age.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

If she is five, she is a 'weedy' five year old. Long where she should not be and over all a poor quality horse from a conformation stand point. Regular, correct work to build her up will help her a LOT. Lots of correct trail riding, lots of slow speed trotting over poles, lots of trotting up hills on a loose rein. Build her ring of nmuscles and, like already said, back off the sliding stops and what have you. She may be willing and do it.. but you will ruin her if you do too much. 

Now.. that is the conformatin critique. If she is a nice horse to have, good to work around and has a gret disposition and is a horse with 'wiil' then really.. ENJOY her. The best conformed horse can also be the worst dispositioned horse. Disposition is worth a lot over conformation.


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

Agreed. Nothing to ad critique wise.

For the price, she sounds like a phenomenal trail horse. Some of the competition things will be out of her league but there is always something to be said for a quite trail rider.


----------



## jbolt (Jan 1, 2012)

Here are some better pics just got her feet done.



























_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jbolt (Jan 1, 2012)

Oh and the 100 i paid was to my vet for a vet check, he said she was 5 and had foaled before. I assume she is another example of breeding for color as i cannot fathom the reasons behind a mustang cross unless the horse had individually succeeded in some pretty high level competition.......and even wouldnt the breeder take the time to document offspring?...i digress, she is very fun to ride.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

a lot of kigers have really tall/upright feet.


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

I think she is just awesome!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

